# Quickbooks/ envelope question



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

Ok so really random question. What envelope do you use to send your quickbooks invoices out? Currently I have been using a " Park 24529" which is a double window self adhesive envelope. Im guessing its no 9 in size. I am finding problems getting the invoices to fit in the window properly and am wondering if a no 10 envelope would be better?


----------



## cssjim (Nov 18, 2010)

http://whobut.wbmason.com/productDetails.aspx

This is what we use for all our billing. Its a No. 9


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I use #9 double windows also, and can get up to 6 pages in them. You can adjust the addresses locations in the layout design or under customize in Quickbooks 2010.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

#9 and adjust the layout in the templates in Quickbooks. I have found it less expensive to use #9 pre-printed envelopes with one window than the 2 window envelopes. Local printing store prints return address for me at a lower rate than the double window envelopes.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

We've been using a No.10 single window from Staples and stamp the return address.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

hammerstein;1181002 said:


> I use #9 double windows also, and can get up to 6 pages in them. You can adjust the addresses locations in the layout design or under customize in Quickbooks 2010.


X2 that is what we did to make it work
4 1/8 X 9 1/2


----------

